# Top kem chong nang cua My



## khoedepez (7/12/21)

Sử dụng kem chống nắng là một trong những bước vô cùng quan trọng của quá trình chăm sóc da, giúp bảo vệ làn da bạn tránh khỏi tác động từ môi trường bên ngoài gây tổn thương da.
Nếu bạn là một tín đồ của các dòng mỹ phẩm có xuất xứ từ Mỹ thì đừng bỏ qua review 5 kem chống nắng của Mỹ được yêu thích nhất hiện nay. Hy vọng bài viết này của mình sẽ giúp bạn tìm được loại kem chống nắng phù hợp.



*Ưu điểm kem chống nắng mang thương hiệu của Mỹ*
Không phải tự nhiên mà các sản phẩm kem chống nắng Mỹ trở thành vật bất ly thân của rất nhiều chị em trong giới làm đẹp. Hãy cùng mình điểm qua một số ưu điểm của kem chống nắng mang thương hiệu của Mỹ nhé.

*Bảo vệ làn da một cách hiệu quả*: Các loại kem chống nắng của Mỹ có chứa các thành phần bảo vệ da khỏi tác động từ môi trường, đồng thời dưỡng da và chống oxy hóa, làm chậm lại quá trình lão hóa da, mang lại làn da tươi trẻ.
*An toàn cho làn da của bạn*: Hầu hết các sản phẩm đều được kiểm duyệt chặt chẽ với các thành phần từ nhiên, lành tính không gây hại tới da.
*Đa dạng sản phẩm để bạn dễ dàng lựa chọn*: Kem chống nắng của Mỹ có rất nhiều chủng loại, mẫu mã để bạn có thể lựa chọn tùy thuộc vào tình trạng da của bản thân.
*Những điều cần lưu ý khi sử dụng kem chống nắng của Mỹ*
Để bạn có thể sử dụng kem chống nắng một cách hiệu quả nhất, hãy cùng mình điểm qua một số lưu ý khi sử dụng kem chống nắng của Mỹ nhé.

*Luôn làm sạch da* trước và sau khi sử dụng kem chống nắng: Việc làm sạch sẽ giúp kem chống nắng phát huy tác dụng tốt hơn và loại bỏ lớp bụi bẩn trên da, làm thông thoáng lỗ chân lông.
*Chống nắng một cách toàn diện*: Đừng quên sử dụng kem chống nắng cho cả những vùng da khác như cổ, body để bảo vệ da bạn một cách toàn diện.
*Lưu ý đến thành phần có hại cho da*: Bạn nên lưu ý đến những thành phần có thể gây kích ứng cho da như oxybenzone, paraben…
*Xem thêm:* Top 10 kem chống nắng của Pháp tốt nhất hiện nay
*Review 5 loại kem chống nắng của Mỹ giúp bảo vệ làn da hiệu quả nhất*
Dưới đây là 5 dòng kem chống nắng có nguồn gốc xuất xứ từ Mỹ được hội chị em tin dùng. Bạn có thể tham khảo và chọn cho mình loại sản phẩm phù hợp với làn da nhé!
*1. Kem chống nắng của Mỹ Neutrogena U.S Dry Touch SPF 50*
Kem chống nắng của mỹ Neutrogena U.S Dry Touch SPF 50 88ml có giá khoảng 400.000 đồng


*Đánh giá Kem chống nắng của Mỹ Neutrogena U.S Dry Touch SPF 50*
Neutrogena U.S Dry Touch SPF 50 là kem chống nắng thuộc thương hiệu Neutrogena của Mỹ – một trong những hãng mỹ phẩm chăm sóc da được nhiều chuyên gia da liễu khuyên dùng.
Em kem chống nắng vật lý này có dạng tuýp, đầu nắp bật thông dụng giúp việc lấy sản phẩm dễ dàng. Chất kem màu trắng, khá đặc và dày nhưng dễ dàng tán đều trên da.
Lần đầu tiên sử dụng em này mình thấy kem thẩm thấu khá nhanh, tiệp vào da và có độ ẩm mịn nhờ thành phần Ethylhexylglycerin dưỡng ẩm cho da. Dù mình làm việc trong môi trường điều hòa nhưng da không hề bị khô.
Sau một thời gian sử dụng mình thấy khả năng chống nắng của em này khá tốt với chỉ số SPF là 50. Đặc biệt, làn da của mình cũng trở nên sáng và khỏe hơn do sản phẩm có chứa Avobenzone, Oxybenzone, Octocrylene giúp bảo vệ da.
Tuy nhiên, do khả năng kiềm dầu của em này chỉ nằm ở mức trung bình nên mình nghĩ với những bạn da dầu thì sẽ không đạt hiệu quả tốt nhất.
Điểm: 10/10 Theo mình đây sẽ là kem chống nắng hàng ngày phù hợp mọi làn da, kể cả da nhạy cảm nhưng da quá nhiều dầu thì nên cân nhắc chút xíu nha. Với những ngày có hoạt động ngoài trời, bơi lội thì đây cũng là lựa chọn hợp lý.

*2. Kem chống nắng của Mỹ Image Skincare Prevention*
Kem chống nắng của Mỹ Image Skincare Prevention 7g có giá khoảng 145.000 đồng


*Đánh giá Kem chống nắng của Mỹ Image Skincare Prevention*
Kem chống nắng Image Skincare Prevention của Mỹ là một trong những dòng kem chống nắng được rất nhiều chuyên gia da liễu khuyên dùng nhờ sự lành tính và hiệu quả.
Dòng kem chống nắng này của nhà Image Skincare có thiết kế khá tinh tế với dạng tuýp màu trắng và vàng. Chất kem màu trắng, dễ tán, khi tiệp vào da mình thấy cho hiệu ứng căng bóng tự nhiên và nâng tone nhẹ khá xinh.
Điểm đặc biệt đầu tiên của Image Skincare Prevention khiến mình ưng bụng nhất là sự lành tính. Mình sử dụng em này trong thời gian da đang dùng đặc trị nhưng không hề bị kích ứng do thành phần lành tính chiết xuất từ tế bào gốc từ hạt nho, không chứa cồn, hương liệu và dầu.
Ngoài ra khả năng chống nắng của em ý cũng khá tốt với các hoạt chất như ZinC Oxide, Octinoxate… bảo vệ da trước tác động của ánh nắng. Da mình trong thời gian sử dụng em này còn được bổ sung các dưỡng chất nuôi dưỡng da như Vitamin C, tinh chất trà xanh… nên mình khá thích.
Tuy nhiên, nếu bạn cần tìm một sản phẩm tiết kiệm thì mình nghĩ đây không phải lựa chọn tốt do em ý có giá thành khá cao.
Điểm: 9/10 Sản phẩm có nhiều loại cho từng loại da khác nhau, nên bạn lựa chọn dòng kem phù hợp với bản thân nha:

Image Skincare Prevention Daily Matte Moisturizer Oil Free SPF 32 : Kem chống nắng dành cho da dầu
Image Prevention+ Daily Hydrating Moisturizer SPF 30: Kem chống nắng dành cho da khô
Image Skincare Prevention+ Daily Ultimate Protection Moisturizer SPF50: Kem chống nắng dành cho da hỗn hợp, da sau liệu trình, laser

*3. Kem chống nắng của Mỹ DBH 60ml Fullbox (Bản Mỹ có EGF)*





Kem chống nắng của Mỹ DBH 60ml Fullbox (Bản Mỹ có EGF) có giá khoảng 800.000 đồng


*Đánh giá Kem chống nắng của Mỹ DBH 60ml Fullbox (Bản Mỹ có EGF)*
DBH EGF UV Shield SPF50 PA+++ gây ấn tượng đầu tiên với mình là thiết kế vỏ ngoài màu đen bắt mắt và sang trọng, dạng tuýp nắp ngược tiện lợi khi sử dụng. Em này có chất kem màu trắng, mỏng mịn và thấm nhanh trên da.
Mình đánh giá cao khả năng chống nắng của DBH EGF UV Shield do có các thành phần Octinoxate, Octisalate, Titanium Dioxide và Amiloxate tạo nên lớp màng bảo vệ da khỏi ánh nắng mặt trời và tia cực tím.
Đặc biệt, thành phần EGF giúp loại bỏ vùng da bị tối màu, lão hóa nên khi dùng em này một thời gian mình có thấy da sáng và mịn hơn một chút. Ngoài ra, da vẫn sẽ giữ được độ ẩm cần thiết nhờ các thành phần như Vitamin E, chiết xuất rau sam, dầu hạt Jojoba…
Tuy nhiên, giá thành của em này khá cao nên sẽ khó cân nhắc sử dụng đối với những bạn muốn tìm một sản phẩm tiết kiệm.
Điểm: 9/10 Sản phẩm khá lành tính nên mình nghĩ sẽ phù hợp với mọi loại da, đặc biệt là những bạn da mụn, tổn thương và bị xỉn màu.

*4. Kem chống nắng của Mỹ Obagi Sun Shield Matte Broad Spectrum Premium SPF 50*
Kem chống nắng của Mỹ Obagi Sun Shield Matte Broad Spectrum Premium SPF 50 85g có giá khoảng 1.350.000 đồng


*Đánh giá Kem chống nắng của Mỹ Obagi Sun Shield Matte Broad Spectrum Premium SPF 50*
Nếu là một tín đồ của các dòng mỹ phẩm có xuất xứ từ Mỹ thì chắc hẳn bạn sẽ biết tới kem chống nắng Sun Shield Matte Broad Spectrum Premium SPF 50 của thương hiệu Obagi.
Obagi Sun Shield Matte Broad Spectrum Premium có thiết kế dạng tuýp vỏ bạc sáng màu giúp bảo quản sản phẩm tốt hơn. Chất kem của em này khá mịn, không quá lỏng, mình thấy dễ tán và thấm đều trên da.
Về khả năng chống nắng thì mình đánh giá em này khá cao với thành phần nổi bật như ZinC Oxide và Octinoxate giúp bảo vệ làn da, chống lại các nguy cơ gây sạm màu da.
Ngoài ra, mình thấy em này kiềm dầu rất tốt, mình sử dụng tầm 3 đến 4 tiếng mà vẫn không thấy da bị bóng dầu. Khi apply lên da cũng không bị vón cục hay để lại vệt trắng.
Tuy nhiên, so với mặt bằng chung thì sản phẩm có giá thành khá cao, nhưng với chất lượng của em ý thì mình nghĩ vẫn đáng để đầu tư đấy nhé.
Điểm: 9/10 Theo mình thấy thì em này sẽ phù hợp với mọi loại da, dù là da dầu, hỗn hợp hay da khô. Với những bạn có làn da khô thì Obagi Sun Shield Matte Broad Spectrum Premium vẫn sẽ hỗ trợ cân bằng độ ẩm cần thiết cho da.

*5. Kem dưỡng da chống nắng của Mỹ Olay Complete Sensitive SPF 15*





Kem dưỡng da chống nắng của Mỹ Olay Complete Sensitive SPF 15 177ml có giá khoảng 300.000 đồng


*Đánh giá Kem dưỡng da chống nắng của Mỹ Olay Complete Sensitive SPF 15*
Em này có thiết kế dạng chai nhựa màu trắng, nhỏ gọn và tiện lợi để mang theo bên mình. Kết cấu có dạng sữa lỏng, khi apply lên da mình thấy mỏng nhẹ, dễ dàng tán đều trên da.
Em này có chỉ số SPF 15, không quá cao, phổ rộng UV giúp bảo vệ da, ngăn ngừa ảnh hưởng của ánh nắng gây lão hóa da sớm.
Điểm mình thích ở Olay Complete Sensitive là khả năng dưỡng ẩm cho da rất hiệu quả nhờ thành phần làm ẩm Olay Moisture kết hợp với Vitamin B3 & E, Pro – Vitamin B5, tái tạo lại cho da khỏe hơn.
Tuy nhiên, sản phẩm này có chỉ số chống nắng khá thấp, mình nghĩ em ý sẽ thiên về dưỡng ẩm nhiều hơn nên nếu bạn làm việc trong môi trường tiếp xúc với ánh nắng thường xuyên thì nên lưu ý nhé.
Điểm: 8/10 Không có mùi thơm và chất màu. Đã được kiểm nghiệm da liễu và không gây mụn (giành lỗ chân lông) cho các loại da nhạy cảm.

*Xem thêm:* Top 10 kem chống nắng tốt nhất bạn không thể bỏ qua
*Nên chọn mua kem chống nắng của mỹ loại nào tốt nhất?*
Da mình là da hỗn hợp, khá là “khó chiều” nên mình luôn cần tìm một sản phẩm chống nắng hiệu quả nhưng không làm khô da. Và trong các dòng sản phẩm của Mỹ thì *Neutrogena U.S Dry Touch SPF 50* là một trong những sản phẩm khiến mình khá hài lòng.





Kem chống nắng của mỹ Neutrogena U.S Dry Touch SPF 50 88ml có giá khoảng 400.000 đồng


Mình thường làm việc tại văn phòng, điều hòa khiến da mình mất nước khá nhiều nhưng thành phần Ethylhexylglycerin trong em này đã hỗ trợ da mình cân bằng hiệu quả.
Ngoài ra, Avobenzone, Oxybenzone, Octocrylene và chỉ số SPF 50 tạo nên lớp màng bảo vệ da khỏi tác hại của môi trường bên ngoài lên da nên mình thấy an tâm.
Nói chung, nếu bạn vẫn đang tìm kiếm một sản phẩm kem chống nắng của Mỹ có giá thành phải chăng và hiệu quả thì Khoedepez.com khuyến nghị bạn có thể thử em này nhé.

Nguồn bài viết: Top 5 kem chống nắng của Mỹ được yêu thích nhất 2021 - Khoedepez


----------

